# Case IH Error Code



## Gergo01 (Jul 23, 2018)

Could you please help what this error code mean at CASE IH PUMA 150 tractor? 12800


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum George01. Hang tight one or more Case knowledgeable members is sure to answer you soon. Your picture did not post with your post however, so you will want to either upload in a different format or list the info in a different fashion. If problem persists, let us know. Again welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gergo01, welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

I took your CASE IH PUMA 150 tractor error code 12800 to the Stratford Farm Equipment website, and the site's response was "no matches found" for a Puma. Their error code listing must not be complete, or perhaps you have miss-read the code (sometimes code numbers are really difficult to recognize). 

RC Wells will be along shortly, and if anyone can find a translation for error code 12800, he can.


----------



## Gergo01 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi everybody. I searched on the internet too, but I didn't find anythint about it that's why I ask here, hope somebody can help me.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The top symbol is a parking brake. Is your parking brake stuck? This seems to be a common problem for the Puma tractors. Below is a post written by McCman on this subject:

"An error for the park brake comes up on my mates puma 160 atm could be same error not sure he get around it by pressing the brakes and taking shuttle out of park and into forward then it releases, but you have to put it in and out again to clear the code.

It only Seams to do it when the tractors cold and it's a bit slower at starting up seaming like a voltage drop on start up causes it ?"


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Load test your battery. If you do not have the appropriate load tester, put a digital volt meter on the battery, get an assistant to turn on all the the lights and crank the engine for 30 seconds. If you do not get 10 - 10.5 volts under the load for a good 30 seconds straight, or if the battery begins to hold and then steadily drops in voltage, there is a problem. If the voltage instantly drops to 0 volts, that is also a problem.


----------



## Gergo01 (Jul 23, 2018)

But I don't have electronic park brake only the mechanic near the seat, in this case could be the battery problem?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Does not really matter what parking brake you have, I suspect you are picking up a hitch error from the *potentiometers* in the three point being out of sync. Because of Fiat's electronics having a very narrow tolerance for voltage drops they generate all sorts of errors if the battery gets more than three years old, or in hot or cold weather when batteries start losing power. be sure the batteries are first rate, then watch for error codes.


----------



## Gergo01 (Jul 23, 2018)

The tractor is almost new, ~a half year old, so the battery should be OK. But anything could happen, I will check it. Any other ideas as the battery most likely will be OK?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Scanning by the dealer is likely the most economical option if it is not low voltage at start up.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

"The tractor is almost new, ~a half year old"...………….should be covered under warranty.


----------



## Gergo01 (Jul 23, 2018)

You are right, but first they don't found the reason. I just inquired maybe someone has been met with this code from here.


----------

